# spurious ACK isa0060/serio0

## thomasvk

Well,

I've searched the forums and google, and I find this a lot, but not in my situation and a lot not even solved. I'll explain the situation. When I type `su` in a terminal window, type in the password and press ENTER it seems that the return key is sent many many times, so there's a lot of returns and there are a few dozen # root prompts.

When I do dmesg, I get the following:

```
atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.
```

There are no errors during boot-up and everything is fine until I do `su`.

I haven't changed a lot since I got this error. I compiled a new kernel with USB audio (alsa) support as module, but removed and recompiled it later on again. I switched my mouse (MX510) to PS/2 with a green convertor and switched it back to USB later because the plug wouldn't stay in. 

I've rebooted, tried all kinds of stuff.

Any suggestions?

----------

## thomasvk

*bump?*  :Sad: 

----------

## thomasvk

I still have this problem. Is there ANYONE perhaps that has ANY suggestion about where I can start with searching for a solution. Surely not Google, because although it has a lot of information on spurious acks the kind I have, none seems to be related to mine.

As a little extra, I now noticed I also get this if I log in from SSH and then use su. So it's probably something su related.

----------

## thomasvk

Doesn't anyone have any suggestions?

----------

## yem

The only time I see this message is occasionally - like one time in 20 - when resuming from hibernate (kernel is suspend2 patched 2.6.13.x) and it repeats endlessly until I hard reset the PC. Very annoying.

----------

## srejbi

me getting it with suspend2-sources (2.6.13, 2.6.14) every once in a while, during suspending.

i have noticed that this happens more often in case i try suspending while emerging something (ie. gcc is running)... 

i guess this is no help at all just forming a crowd...   :Wink: 

----------

